# Madan vs CC Brushes? debate...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all!
so apparently at 14 months we are entering the thick of blowing coat... BIG time. I am trying to struggle through it but need some new tools and conditoners, etc.
SO in looking through the threads, I can't figure out if I should get a Madan or a CC and if so do I get a wooden? pin? boar bristles? metal bristles? and how long should they be. SO overwhelming TOO many choices!!
SO, here I am asking for YOUR opinion. Which brush do you use, or which did you find most helpful during blowing coat? OR Should I just get the CC buttercomb #5 and forget about the brush? Tillie's coat is a lethal combo of cottony AND silky... fun. fun. FUN. :frusty:

Thank!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I have both. I use the Madan a LOT more than the CC wooden pin. Ache hates the comb because when I find the mats with the comb it hurts too much. So I try to brush her really well with the Madan and then comb. If she has a mat, I can feel it with the Madan because the pins are long enough so I work on the mat without the comb first and when it feels better I use the comb. Many people think the Madan pins are too rough on the skin but Ache seems to tolerate them really well. In my experience, I need both a brush to begin with and then the CC buttercomb #5 to finish. Good luck.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I always have to brush Ceylon out before I comb him - if I just try to comb him even with the wider end of the comb, I usually can't even pull the comb through lol.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the black handle Madan brush and do not like it. The pins are sharp. I have recommended this before and every one disses de-matting combs, but I really like the #1 all systems de-matting comb for Lizzie. I use that first and then the CC 000 Buttercomb. I have the CC 008 for her face and I use that on her feet after the 000. I spray her with an Emu oil conditioner I found at our local pet store. It is their house brand. Lizzie is mostly silky. It is really cottony from her ribs to her tail. Both combs work well. I do want to get a CC pin brush sometime.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good info! keep it coming!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I just tried the Madan brush again on her and I might start using it before combing. It worked pretty well. Maybe I did not like it when she was younger and her hair was not full length yet.


----------



## Kygroomergal (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the Madan and CC. Both are just a preference. In my grooming salon I use Les Pooches pin brushes. Awesome brushes. I also use Isle of Dogs detangling spray. That stuff is like a miracle in a spray bottle. I use only Isle of Dogs products, best shampoos and condtitioners I have found, and I have tried alot.
Jennifer


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I prefer combs over brushes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As far as brushes are concerned, I far prefer CC to Madan, or at least Kodi does. The pins on the Madan brushes are sharp, and he really doesn't like the feel. I do ALL my heavy-duty grooming with the CC Buttercombs... 005 for most of him, and the face comb for his face and to catch any of the tiny, spiderweb knots that I can feel with my fingers, but slide right through a brush or bigger comb.

I only use a brush when Im relatively sure he has no knots, and just want to spiff him up. Then I still will check the typical troble spots, behind his ears and elbows, with a comb, just to make sure there are no surprises hiding there. The brush I prefer, hands down, over any other is the CC wood pin brush. It does a remarkably good job on a coat that is free of mats, and is very easy on the skin. But the CC metal pin brushes are almost as good and are a LOT less expensive. I had my CC combs and metal pin brush for quite a while before getting my wood pin brush, and did fine with those tools all through blowing coat.

I seem to be seeing a theme here, that those with dogs with curlier, more cottony coats seem to need to brush first, while those with the silky coated dogs work mostly with a comb. So you may need to try it both ways and see which works best on Miss Tillie. One way or the other, though, I think you need both tools, comb and brush, and good quality ones.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Since I need to order the CC buttercomb, and am looking to get a better quality brush, as well as check out some new products for bath time, does anyone know of a website I can get different brands at? Like if I get the CC comb, Madan Brush and Biogroom shampoo and conditioner? Or do I have to order everything from different sites??


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the CC brushes but my preference for a pin brush is a greyhound brush I got at a vendor booth at a dog show. I'm seeing more and more of these used by hav people at the dog shows, so I guess others like them too


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

a grewhound brush? is that a brand? or FOR Greyhounds??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Since I need to order the CC buttercomb, and am looking to get a better quality brush, as well as check out some new products for bath time, does anyone know of a website I can get different brands at? Like if I get the CC comb, Madan Brush and Biogroom shampoo and conditioner? Or do I have to order everything from different sites??


Cherrybrook has them all... And a wide selection of each.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME! thanks Karen! I'm off to check it all out! wish me luck!


----------

